# Kudos To Keystone



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Just a note to start a happy new year about Keystone.









Long story short. Dealer put off replacing the front cap on my Outback to the point of calling and telling me I was 3 months out of warranty nothing could be done, Keystone would not cover it.









A short email to Keystone on their web site about the issue _(which by the way said it did not get sent, error,







great)_ . A few days later Curtis from Keystone wrote back and asked for some photos and he would see what he could do about the "Unfortionate Situation". A week later _(today)_ I received a personal call from Curtis at home telling me to take the Outback to the dealer and they would warranty the replacement with a personnal apology from Keystone on the problem that so many of us were having with the front of the 05 units.









I am awaiting the dealer to open from the holidays so I can make an appointment. I hope it goes as smooth with them and they do a quality job.

Kudos to Keystone and Curtis from the Warranty department.









Much appreciated!
Tony


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is awesome news!

Care to post Curtis's contact information?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Let me get this straight. Keystone agreed to fix something and a "kudos" to Keystone all in the same thread?









I'll be in therapy for next 4 years.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Personally I would find another dealer to fix what Keystone has offered to repair ... your current dealer seems a little unhelpful...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You're lucky, Wayne. When I picked my OB up from my dealership, after being in the shop for about 6 weeks, I overheard some of the techs saying they were sick and tired of LYING to customers about what Keystone was going to do, and when they would get the parts to repair their units, etc. I gathered that they had been having significant problems with Keystone honoring their warranties. They had SIX units they were checking for leaks at one time!! (Yes, all Keystone!) Just hope you recorded that phone conversation.........








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Personally I would find another dealer to fix what Keystone has offered to repair ... your current dealer seems a little unhelpful...


Now that is some great advice!!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm scheduled to get the nose cap replaced on my 2004 26RS next month. I have an appt. with the dealer and the parts are in! It did take a couple of phone calls to both Keystone and my dealer to make this happen, but my efforts (and apparently yours too!) paid off.







I'm not sure how long it takes to 'do the job' but my appt. is for Jan. 6th. Not much camping going on right now, so I'm not too worried about how long they keep it, so long as the job is done right.

Please be sure to post on the results. Good luck!


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Just a note to start a happy new year about Keystone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you post a picture of the problem with your front cap for us?
thanks, Jim


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Here are a couple of shots of the front currently.

Hope all goes well with the dealer. The only dealer in area. So far all other issues were solved just fine.

















Keep all your prayers with us, and I will update soon!

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow Tony, that looks pretty bad! I'm glad you are getting it fixed. If he called you at home, I would think things will go well with Keystone.

Carey


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG! I don't care if you're a year out of warranty. That is absolutely horrible! I am sure that if the right people at Keystone saw that or any manufacturer saw thier product doing that they would want to get it fixed ASAP! It's thier name in 12" letters draped across that! Wow! I am glad they are helping.

I have seen some delam in other photos but this goes way beyond anything I have laid eyes on! Wow!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW, for all the conversations regarding this issue from a number of people, one thing is obvious......A picture is worth a thousand words! Glad to kear it will be fixed









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Any contact from the dealer yet?

Do you have an estimate from them on how long this will take to repair?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Tony,

That is extremely ugly. Glad Keystone stepped up to repair it.

I'll tell you something. I was recently selling my trailer. 2 prospective buyers were reading the forum and saw the de-lam threads. One of the people wasn't horrified but bought a Sunnybrook anyways. The other was no-longer considering Keystone.

I just bought a new non-Keystone brand. Try as I may (tried for 1 1/2 hours) I couldn't find why Keystone was better and the Keystone had a lot less features on even the Laredo let alone Cougar or Outback.

Hope that the wave of de-lam problems we have been seeing on the Outbacks subsides. It is hurting the business of a pretty good trailer.

Mike C


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I am very happy for you that they are fixing your Outback, I know you are very happy. From the looks of you pics they SHOULD fix this sevier manufacturing problem in or out of warranty. My guess is they are fixing it at their expense because it's in their best interest and not yours, unfortunantly. This type of problem on their RV is like having a big banner telling how bad they made the unit. I have yet to get them to fix my lumpy floor on a 2 month old unit, but no one can see that when I'm camping or towing it down the road.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Just an Update!

Went to dealer yesterday. They said they would get with Keystone and confirm everything. They were very nice about everything. They called today and said the new front skin and decals are ordered and they would call when they get here in a few weeks. So Far so good, Thank Goodness. Hope it all works out before Late March when our families camping season begins again.

I did get a bid on having them put the thin expanded metal on the bottom 2 feet of the front. Saw a mod on here before, looked great. Right at $500. What? Nope not getting that done, or at least not having them do it.

Will update with photos hopefully soon!

Take care all!
Tony


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Gee, Tony!!
Like they said, a picture is worth a thousand words!! No way that Keystone could back out of fixing THAT mess!! I sure am sorry you're having that magnitude of problem with your OB!! Even the severity of problems I had with my 27RSDS (better known as the "leak machine") pales in comparison to that!! Here's hoping and praying that the repairs go smoothly for you and you'll get your baby back in a short time!! Don't ya miss it when it's not there??
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Tony I'm so glad you are getting it fixed. I cant beleive it could get that bad at first I thought I was looking at one of those ugly Golfstream things







Just to let you know I just had my front replaced and it looks great better than new, looks like a Outback should beautyful...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Just an Update!
> 
> Went to dealer yesterday. They said they would get with Keystone and confirm everything. They were very nice about everything. They called today and said the new front skin and decals are ordered and they would call when they get here in a few weeks. So Far so good, Thank Goodness. Hope it all works out before Late March when our families camping season begins again.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted.

Any chance you can talk the service guys into taking a few pictures when they take the skin off. I'd be interested in seeing what it looks like under there.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim,

Look in Aplvlykat's gallery. He replaced the front on his himself.

Guy has some talent and is afraid of nothing!

Mike C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NJMikeC said:


> Jim,
> 
> Look in Aplvlykat's gallery. He replaced the front on his himself.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing that...I was more interested in seeing the actaul damage to this trailer, once the skin is removed.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

I will sure try to get as many photos as they will let me get. I am very interested also.









Have a great day!








Tony


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> I will sure try to get as many photos as they will let me get. I am very interested also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing them..


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello all









Well the dealer called today (1/23) the parts are in and we are scheduled for 1/30. I will give them a throw-away camera and see if they will take photos along the way. I'll update when complete.

Come on summer!
Tony


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Update

Took it in on the 30th. Asked them to take photos along the way.

They called on the 2nd with the front complete. I went to check it out very excited. When I arrived I was apauled at the quality.







It looked terrible. There were wrinkles along the edges. The trim was on crooked. The bottom was wavy. No photos either.

I refused to except it and took the manager out to look at it. He said he agreed and would look into the situation.

I called Keystone and left a message with them since it is a weekend now to advise them of the situation.

Boy this is getting more fun each day.

Tony


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Colorado Outbacker,

I feel your pain. I have been fighting the same fight since last October. Keystone has been very helpful and supportive and wants stay stand behind their product but it's incompetent dealer that's been the problem. Mine is getting a Pergo floor installed right now, I'm very anxious about how it's going to look.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Update
> 
> Took it in on the 30th. Asked them to take photos along the way.
> 
> ...


Tony

Sorry to hear that it is not over. Keep the faith and keep calling, I now they will keep working on it until you are satisfied.

Thor


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Update on the situation.









Went in today the 16th of Feb since I had not heard from the dealer or from Keystone in two weeks. The service manager was very nice and said that they had to order another front for my Outback. The one they put on first was actually the front to a 5th wheel and they had to do some folding to get it on, Hmm.







Well at least they noticed the problem after I told them it was wrong and are trying to get it fixed up the right way. Not sure if they will be taking any pictures along the way. At this point I just want to get it back in one piece before camping season.









Take care all!








Tony


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Update on the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain...mines been in the shop since January 6th. They've gone through 3, count em' 3 nose caps!!! I too hope to have mine back before, ummmm, June???


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck Tony. Hang in there and be persistant. Make sure Keystone fully understands the problems. They rely on the dealers and the dealers don't always tell them everthing. Make sure Keystone and the dealer knows exactly what you expect and you won't settle for less.

Again good luck and keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I feel all of your pain. Keystone sent out wrong parts 4 times while ours was at the dealers


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Latest on the ongoing saga. Well here it is the end of April, three months have passed since I took it to the dealer. Missed two camping trips now with family and friends. The Outback just had the "3rd" new front removed. The Dealer says that keystone is continuing to send the wrong parts but says they are the right ones. They try to put it on and it cracks and warps as it forms around the curves of the front of the trailer. I miss the Outback and am bummed that it is not getting taken care of properly. It is getting real beat up having the front removed so many times. They are now pealing all the cardboard off the back of the new front so that it will form around the curves they say. I am not sure what to think about that. SOB's are looking tempting at this point.









Take care all, have fun camping!
Tony


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

My OB had the same problem with the nose cap cracking over the tight curve at the top front of the trailer. Took my shop 4 tries to get it on. This was done during a cold spell here in northern CA (mid 20's) and the shop itself is not insulated well enough to keep the nose cap warm to allow it to bend without cracking. They ended up doing the final bend over the course of 3 days with the trailer out in the sun and some kind of rigging to keep a constant pressure on the material allowing it to warm up and bend some more, warm up and bend some more, until it was good.

One would think they could use some kind of electric blanket to warm up the nose cap material to a temperature that would allow it to bend without cracking.









Hang in there...


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I hope they (Keystone) has figured out this issue and it won't effect anymore in the future. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

At this point, I'd be visiting an attorney! I'm sure there is some sort of Lemon-Law, like we have here in Illinois for cars and trucks. If they don't get it right in three tries (within the warranty period), then they either have to refund your money, plus expenses, or deliver a brand new replacement.

Of course, it's like pulling teeth to enforce that law. It costs the consumer to persue it, but it is still out there hanging over the heads of dealerships and their shoddy service work.

Hope this all turns out OK for you - and the longer this goes on, the worse the PR is for Keystone. I'm sure that right now, there are a number of people pondering getting rid of their Outbacks in favor of SOB, before these types of problems begin. This sort of thing can become a marketing nightmare for a corporation. I just hope, for your sake and ours, that Keystone is watching and heeding all the signs!

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! I'm so sorry to hear about this...how upsetting!

I wonder...is it possible to get in on a 3 way call with both your dealer and Keystone at the same time?
Something has to be done to get your situation resolved. I think you have been more than patient since we haven't heard from you in such a long time.

Make yourself heard...get ahold of someone at Keystone who is willing to see this through


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Received a phone call from the Service Manager at Tarpley RV yesterday. He was very apologetic about the situation. He said they are working on the issue and are truly having trouble with the new front. He said they will see this thing through to a satisfying end for me.

He also asked if I still wanted the rock guard put on the lower front, they would do it at their expense. He was honest and said that they were having trouble getting the bottom to fit tight so that the trim would cover and this would help seal that area. They were doing fine on the top and the middle bends this time. I wanted the rock gaurd in the first place. I love how some of you have done that, it looks great. It will match the new chrome wheels real nice.

He also asked me what my payment was? I do not have a payment and I asked why? He said he wanted to pay the payment for the past three months to help keep me as a pleased customer. He asked what esle they could do for the RV while they have it and I gave them a few ideas. He said they would look into them while it is there.

This issue has been troublesome and concerning but you know what? An attitude like that from the service manager sure helps my spirits. I did drive by tonight after closing and the OB is still in one of their three bays but it does have a new front on it again and it seams to look pretty good through the window. There are at least 30 other campers in the lot waiting for service it looks like. This has been trouble for them also I am sure with one of their bays being taken up for so long.

Keeping my fingers crossed!!

Take care all!
Tony


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Received a phone call from the Service Manager at Tarpley RV yesterday. He was very apologetic about the situation. He said they are working on the issue and are truly having trouble with the new front. He said they will see this thing through to a satisfying end for me.
> 
> He also asked if I still wanted the rock guard put on the lower front, they would do it at their expense. He was honest and said that they were having trouble getting the bottom to fit tight so that the trim would cover and this would help seal that area. They were doing fine on the top and the middle bends this time. I wanted the rock gaurd in the first place. I love how some of you have done that, it looks great. It will match the new chrome wheels real nice.
> 
> ...


Tony,
Since he was so generous to offer to make payments, I'd get an electric jack, "nice" leveling jacks (scissor type), a new TV (yes, they give them to good customers), just anything I wanted, that would add up to about $200/mo. for loss of use of your camper. That's the LEAST they could do!!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tony,

Your post made me smile









Good for you AND way to go Tarpley RV









When we were having issues with the new front panel being replaced (found out 3 x's a charm), I asked the dealer's body shop manager if he would do something in exchange for all of the time our TT was in for repairs. He agreed, and per my request, he installed two Maxx Air Vents at no charge. He had also surprised us with the diamond plate on the lower front.

Yes, it was a trying thing to go through, but totally worth it in the end. We were definitely happy campers when we towed her back home.

Sounds like you're going to be back to camping again real soon!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello









After an exciting little three and a half months we have the OB back in the yard with it's new front. I am pleased with the outcome. Tarpley RV again apologized for all issues and the time it took and gave me several gift cards along with the OB. I am out waxing it today. The kids slept in it all weekend. Its nice to have it back home. Thanks for all the encouraging words during this from everybody, it kept my spirits up. Again thanks to Keystone for getting it replaced for me.

















Take care all, we are going camping!!!!!

Tony


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good news.....Camper looks great









John


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome, congrats on the positive outcome and have fun camping!!!

Curtis


----------

